# My new I7 Build, Finally under way!



## stevednmc (Jul 12, 2010)

Here are some pics of my new i7 build. Finally got all my parts so im creating a log as I promised some of you out there. This is my first from scratch build and my first attempt at modding. Not the best modding but functional, so far.

http://img.techpowerup.org/100712/Face.jpg
My Almost square hole...almost
http://img.techpowerup.org/100712/Capture041.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/100712/Capture042.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/100712/Capture043.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/100712/Capture044.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/100712/Capture045.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/100712/Capture046.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/100712/Capture047.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/100712/Capture048.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/100712/Capture049.jpg


Any comments and suggestions are very welcome as always.

the Future specs are as follows:

Cooling: 2x 180mm Silverstone blue led fans(intake, front and top). 1x 120mm scythe exhaust, lamptron controller
Cpu cooling: Xigmatek Dark knight w/stock 120mm fan white led
Case: Silverstone FT01
Hdds: 2 350gig Velociraptors in raid 0, 1 WD 750gig caviar black
CPU: intel corei7 930 2.8ghz
graFIX: 2 SAPHIRE 5870 VAPOR-x in crossfire
Memory: 3x2 gigkingston hyperx ddr3 2000mhz 8 latency
Sound: creative Xfi titanium
PSU corsair hx850
2 liteon dvd drives
MB: Gigabyte X58A-UD5


----------



## n-ster (Jul 12, 2010)

a quick look suggests to either get a 5970 or 2x 5850 and get yourself an SSD like a Vertex 2instead of the Velociraptors

depends on your needs though, but usually a combanition of a 1TB 1002FAEX and a 50 or 100gb Vertex 2 or 2x 50gb in RAID 0


----------



## stevednmc (Jul 12, 2010)

This is all stuff i already have. Ill be upgrading to ssd's in the future, but i got a good deal on the Vraptors a while back, be a shame not to use them. I dont think i understand ssd's well enough yet, and im hoping the price will come down enough to allow for larger capacity. Frankly, im still trying to understand which ones are good ie controllers and such.Vertexare the ocz ones right?


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 12, 2010)

Fixed for the people too lazy to click links


stevednmc said:


> Here are some pics of my new i7 build. Finally got all my parts so im creating a log as I promised some of you out there. This is my first from scratch build and my first attempt at modding. Not the best modding but functional, so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevednmc (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, just thought i would save some space. Didnt figure this would be high traffic anyway, pretty basic build.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 12, 2010)

Basic build?  Heck, this thing is going to be sweet


----------



## stevednmc (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks! Been saving for this for a while now. I just hope my execution is as good as i imagined it would be...so far no..it is not, but its not totally outside of my vision, so high hopes still abound.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 12, 2010)

so how easy was it to shove that psu in? mine was pretty much stuck with all that rubber i had to use alot of force


----------



## stevednmc (Jul 12, 2010)

I had no real issue at all. Some minor pressure. Had to keep some pressure on it to align the screw holes, but it took all of about 2 minutes. 

I did get my case used though.

How do you like the H50 cooler? thought about getting it myself down the road.


----------



## stevednmc (Jul 16, 2010)

*Its put together!*

Ok, here it is all put together. Lemme know what you all think. Any advice/ comments welcome. Im here to learn!!!























THE unavoidable rats nest! At least its hidden from the front fairly well...
















































Im not completely done, some minor touches to make, and its gonna be atleast a week before i can even fire it up due to the fact that im moving. So lets take bets...will it run? Or will it catch fire? lmao.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 16, 2010)

sorry, thought you needed advice on what to buy... didn<t know that all that was what you already had 

nice build


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 16, 2010)

hows the fit for the ram in dimm socket 1


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 16, 2010)

I really like the PCI-E 6 pin power for the bottom 5870.  What are they? 

Looks really nice, especially the backside.  My case interior is neat, but behind my back panel looks like a train hit a water buffalow.  It's much like when I used to clean my room growing up, everything went under the bed.


----------



## stevednmc (Jul 16, 2010)

n-ster said:


> sorry, thought you needed advice on what to buy... didn<t know that all that was what you already had
> 
> nice build



Its ok, i dont think i made that clear in my first post. Thanks!



> hows the fit for the ram in dimm socket 1



No issue whatsoever! went together slick as hell with no interferance. My main issue with this build was the SATA cables. Sucks having them on the end of the board!



> I really like the PCI-E 6 pin power for the bottom 5870. What are they?



Those are the cables that came with the corsair power supply. 2 cablescame hardwired to the suppy(top 5870). The bottom are the modular cables for the psu.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 26, 2010)

stevednmc said:


> I had no real issue at all. Some minor pressure. Had to keep some pressure on it to align the screw holes, but it took all of about 2 minutes.
> 
> I did get my case used though.
> 
> How do you like the H50 cooler? thought about getting it myself down the road.



its ok, but i dont think ill recommend it. youre better off with a high end air cooler or a proper wc loop, because the pump could be abit noisy at times


----------

